# ITP 312 Mach2 & System6 & Trooper



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

new from ITP 

I WANT SOME!!

312 Mach2









Or the Trooper....











 :rockn:

Ok. I keep finding more Ilike
DWT Rhythm


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

gee thanks,now i am gonna have more crap in my shop.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah i like the mach2's alot. if i bought new wheels today, it would be something all black or some of those.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I Want all black too... I wish you could get the mach2's in all black, shoot, you might can eventually


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah i like em but that is just cause there new once they been out awhile i think i will still like my 212 better i mean the 212 are the perfect rim for me design color just what i want in a rim


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Our 212's rock!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i like the mach2s. i think i might be powder coatin my 112s black soon


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've decided I like the trooper too.... so its either the trooper or the 312


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

you get tha trooper, i'll get the cooler ones, MACH 312 BABY


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HA! I actually like the troopers better I think.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah those are sweet - I still dig the SG's I had on my old brute though. I'm going to get another set for my black brute soon!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice....


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

how much of a lift is on that brute pictured?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like a 6"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I found more I like 


These are DWT Diablo









And DWT Rhythm


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I like the Rhythm. I think they'de look sharp with som low pro 14" XTRs


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah i do to. its between the troopers and rhythms


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

BigP said:


> how much of a lift is on that brute pictured?


yea its a six"


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i got some trooper with edls on them


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sandman7655 said:


> i got some trooper with edls on them


can u post pics?


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i will got take some right now.be right back.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

there a little dirty but here you go


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

a couple more


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeesh you got enough tires!?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

well we should have a pic of the 312s in bout 2 weeks or so. HeadC1 just orderd a set on 30 backs for his wifes brute he just bought.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I found these on the Mud Throwers site. I thought they looked pretty cool. There called STI Slasher








http://pi.b5z.net/i/u/1631707/i/STSL.jpg


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Dang Bump beat me to it. Yea I ordered 30" backs on the 312's for her bike on 14 x 8 wheels for all 4 with 9's in the front and 11's in the back. They would have been here this week but the 11's are out of stock.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

just tryin to stay on top of it


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

BigP said:


> yeesh you got enough tires!?


 not yet i still got room in the container:rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

If it's all black...then I prefer the MSA Troopers Black Chrome


----------



## LetsGoOilers (Mar 15, 2009)

I have to go with the guys who like the 212's, the machined version just seems to look great on any ride!!


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

Those Troopers Black Chrome are sharp!!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

BuckMark said:


> Those Troopers Black Chrome are sharp!!!!


Yeah they are! I like those a lot!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Kinda wish I would've kept them. But I still like my new Red/Machined MSA Platoons also. Just liked the all Black. I was about to powdercoat my racks red just before I got my new wheels...lol Glad I waited!! lol 















[/IMG]

Yeah I know they are off topic, but had to show them off:rockn: lol


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Those look nice. Where can you get center caps for the troopers?


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Dalton (May 19, 2009)

i like the kmcs










http://kmcwheels.com/html_pages/sxs.html


----------

